# Anywhere to ride near Alta?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Going to be in Alta for the weekend... for reference, that's not too far from Auburn or Colfax. Anything to ride around there? It's hard for me to tell with googlemaps what's paved and what's not... 

I mapped one possible ride from Alta to Rollins Reservoir and back, seems like a lot of elevation change. I can usually handle that, but I don't know if there are any crazy impossible roads, etc. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

If you check out the Auburn Century route, you'll see that Alta is one of the turn around points. So you could follow that route. I live in Sacto and don't really know the Alta area. But I just looked on Ride w/GPS. There are alot of rides. I will be riding on 9/4 with a small & mixed group out of Foresthill. See here: IowaHill loop starting in Foresthill - Foresthill, CA 95631, US . We ride at 8:30. You're welcome to come along. Bring 2 waterbottles, cash & climbing gears.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info and invite, the vibe I got from the gf was that bringing the bike this time wasn't going to be a good idea for me. But we drove around a bit up there and there's definitely some riding, so I'm bringing it one of these times.


----------

